# Gymkhana show



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Just curious, what is Arena race with twist?

I also attend all the local Gymkhana shows, SO FUN! But I have never heard of that?

Congrats on the placings. Me and my mare also place very well. We get Reserved Champion almost every time. :lol:


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats 

Imagine what he could acheive with fine tuning. EVERY horse can improve with more training


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jillyann, you race to the end of the arena go around the barrel and goto the other end of the arena and then race back


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Ohh I see. I see.

Here at our shows we just have Key hole, 3D barrels(regular 'triangle' barrels), Speed barrels, Egg and spoon, Sit a buck, usually a 'mystery' class where you dont know what the event is until the day of the show, Pole bending. There is more, I just cant think for crap right now.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

The show i go too, is fun cuz the ppl aer super nice. But we have all the regualr stuff like
down and back
barrels
poles
mystersy class
an event using cows
and that is it


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Oooo! That would be fun using cows. even though my horse would be like @#$% this! haha
And MOST of the people here are nice as well. Some are just in it to win it. However, I do LOVE winning, but i am not in it for the fame like they are. More so just to have fun.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

yeah. The first time i went ot that show we did a thing called cow dabbing; you had a stick with a glove with powder on the glove, and when you passed a certain point they would call a number of a cow(there were like 8 cows) And i got number two, that cow would not let me dab it, i didnt even have to steer rowdy he just followed it!! so the time ran out, and i didnt get the cow!
Second time i went We did this thin called cow chase. we had to get the number of a cow that the people callled and take it around the barrel and back all on your horse. that is why it was called cow chase cuz we had to chase the cow around the barrel on our horse it was so much fun.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

haha! thats so awesome!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rowdy was also used as a cutting horse, so he cam cutt pretty good


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

thats awsome. At are local playdays we have barrels, poles, figure 8, and the then mystery class. The people are all so friendly and its a fun place to be there not competitive they just like to have fun. I wish we had cows, that would be so cool.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I used to go to a show called Mackinder arena. The people were rude, adn direspectful. hey would beat there horse if they did not win or if it did somtihng wrong. so i quite going there


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

On our sporting days we do heaps more :] We have one annual comp thats two days. We do: Barrells, point to point, flagging (different to the US version), Bending, 3 mug, Bonfields bounce, Clover leaf, Running T, Scudahoe, Herringbone, Pony twist, Keyhole and many more.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

OOO that sound fun^^


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

Awesome job at your show!
Our local shows usually have barrels, flag race, plug, poles, and keyhole, and the more fun shows sometimes have egg & spoon, egg toss, rescue race, and dizzy cowboy, and a charity show coming up has a class called "Gamblers" on the speed day, but I'm not sure what it is.
We don't have any cow events, but the arena that hosts most of the shows just set up a calf chute, so I think they're working on it. :3


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

Rescue race is so much fun!


----------

